# A great upgrade to a non-riving knife saw



## majeagle1

Great review Jason, perfect timing for me…... I've been meaning to check into somthing like this.

Is the dust collector for your TS "part of the saw package" or is it aftermarket? If so, where did you get it?

Tks for the review


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, Lee makes Shark Guards, and knives for riving knife equipped saws. I have one on my Ryobi BT3100…


----------



## JasonWagner

Gene - when you say dust collector do you mean the plastic guard? If so, that came with the kit. However, the 1.5 hp Jet dust collector and chip separator shown in the pictures does not come included! Google LeeWay workshop or Shard Guard and you'll find his web page and what he offers for different saws. You can buy just the splitters or the whole combo pack that I got.

Thanks for the clarification dbhost…I guess you could still use the guard with dust collection for a new fangled riving knife saw.


----------



## bigike

nice review but who sells this system lee valley or someone else?


----------



## JasonWagner

Ike - www.leestyron.com


----------



## majeagle1

Jason, yes, thanks…........ i did mean the plastic guard.

Goin' to check it out !!!


----------



## rockom

I can't wait to get mine. It's supposed to be here in a week or two.
I'm putting mine on a Delta Unisaw X5. I purchased the saw without any guard system at all so, I'm patiently waiting for this to arrive before I use the saw.

-Rocko


----------



## a1Jim

Good review looks good


----------



## Pete504

I have the Shark Guard and it is an excellent well made accessory. My experience with Lee is very good. He answers emails and is very easy to work with.


----------



## mrg

Glad that you posted the review, I have been back and forth on ordering the setup for my Delta contractors saw that I had bought used. Lee got back to me within hrs of me emailing him o which set-up I needed just haven't ordered. My question is when does he charge your card, when the order is placed or when it is shipped?


----------



## Abbott

That sure would be nice to have. Shark Guard It looks like it would run $177.00 with shipping for my Ridgid 3650.


----------



## JasonWagner

mrg - he doesn't charge you until he's actually making the guard. you can email him about it. on his web page he even says that you can place your order, then when he gets to making yours you can settle up then.

Abbott - mine was only $144 with shipping, it looks like the Ridgid one has more metal and some different pieces.


----------



## jbertelson

I keep looking at this. All the reviews have been good. I may just get one to use as needed. Not sure what my total system is going to be yet.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JasonWagner

I just used the mini splitter tonight while cutting splines on several 8' boards that I'm going to join together. I cut 7/16" deep grooves for the splines and the mini splitter goes just low enough to allow this non-through cut. With a feather board in front of the blade, and the splitter supporting the back I easily ran 6" wide boards vertically through the saw without drift.


----------



## burkelyn

I too use mini splitters, but I also use board buddies on the same saw. This combination has really made me feel safe. I had one kickback years ago and that was one too many.. lesson learned. I also moved the saw switch to the right as a pinched board tends to kick left, and I further installed a knee switch for safe shut off from just about anywhere … see my posting on this design… you may wish to adapt it for your own saw. I did adapt from one I saw here. Best of Luck and take care when ripping.

"Today I will buy another tool… in my mind"


----------



## Xrayguy

very nice review, i was going back and forth as to weather i need one but now im thinking yesss also off the subject. Is that 4inch duct work on your overhead system? Im getting ready for an overhead system for my dust collection as have read tons of opinions on 6" vs 4" . My DC is a jet 1100cfm 1.5 hp. i would only be using one machine at a time so i was thinking of going with 4". How is your system working for you?

Thanks for any info

Brad


----------



## JasonWagner

My system is 4" to the table saw cabinet from the separator I built. The blade guard is 2.5" and is doing a fine job for me. I don't have small airborne dust, just a little of the heavier stuff on the saw table. I have 4" PVC running to my miter saw (a good 15-20') with a down draft hood I made and it works pretty well too. I'm sure 6" is better for CFM but I would have to build a cyclone (at the minimum) to make that change. I have a Jet DC1100 that is mounted to the wall and exhausts outside so I don't have those dusty bags. All of the real saw dust is captured in my Thein inspired separator. I only run one tool at a time. The 4" also does just fine on my DW734 12.5" planer. No chips make it out of the planer.


----------



## dbhost

FWIW, Not only is the Shark Guard available for riving knife equipped saws, Lee initially designed the Shark Guard for his Ryobi BT3000, a riving knife equipped saw…

I have the SG 10.4 (Version 10 with 4" dust port, GREAT above table dust collection) on my Ryobi BT3100.


----------



## TheDane

My Shark Guard arrived today … why didn't I order this sooner?

I have a Jet Workshop saw (708100) that can't be retro-fitted with a riving knife. The Shark Guard kit I ordered comes with 3 splitters, two of which support the guard (the 3rd is a low profile splitter). The guard itself is easy-peasy to get on/off the saw, and the dust collection port (over the blade) is a perfect fit for a standard ShopVac hose.

Nice job, Lee Styron!

-Gerry


----------

